# What is the appeal in having Jericho be the focus of AEW in 2019?



## Phee (Apr 7, 2019)

AEW is already starting to feel like WCW and TNA by having Chris Jericho be the main focus of the promotion. The fucking guy is in his 50's and looks horrible. He has a massive beer belly, is in terrible shape, and never drew a dime in WWE, and yet THIS is the poster boy of the fucking company. He's declined tremendously in the ring as well. It's bullshit and Jericho has always been insanely overrated.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

He's the biggest name and will bring eyes to the product. My little brother who is a massive wrestling fan, says he is a WWE guy but is curious about what Chris Jericho is gonna be doing in AEW because we all grew up as Jeriholics 

But I DISAGREE that Jericho NEEDS to win the world title to be a draw in AEW. His name is bigger than the AEW World Championship so quite frankly, he doesn't NEED the world title and putting it on him is a WASTE and could possibly backfire because as much beloved as he is he's still a 50 year old wwe guy and that doesn't scream "paradigm shift"


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> He's the biggest name and will bring eyes to the product. My little brother who is a massive wrestling fan, says he is a WWE guy but is curious about what Chris Jericho is gonna be doing in AEW because we all grew up as Jeriholics
> 
> But I DISAGREE that Jericho NEEDS to win the world title to be a draw in AEW. His name is bigger than the AEW World Championship so quite frankly, he doesn't NEED the world title and putting it on him is a WASTE and could possibly backfire because as much beloved as he is he's still a 50 year old wwe guy and that doesn't scream "paradigm shift"


I agree; but sucks they sort of pidgeonholed themselves here already, because I like Hangman but he isn't the answer yet....I do think end game wise though the goal is to get the belt on Kenny. The chase is always the most exciting thing to watch, so I think that is the logic here. Jericho vs Kenny 3 for the AEW 'chip at MSG.


----------



## Phee (Apr 7, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


>


It's not bait, it's fact. You're trying to create a new product as an alternative to the WWE and present yourself as hip and cool. You don't accomplish that by having your FOTC be a washed up, 50 year old, with an evident drinking problem, and a huge sagging beer belly and fat drooping from the sides of his tights.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

You're such a negative person OP.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Who says he's the main focus of the promotion for all of 2019? They've had one fucking show. They have to start somewhere, and they're featuring the single most recognizable name on the roster _for now_ to kick things off. 

Now back to the WWE section with you. Go on, get moving.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

they need all the stars they can to detract attention from the can't-miss TV that WWE produces


ok even I couldn't say that with a straight face.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Ugh youre just talking to talk at this point. Like did you even watch? Jericho’s not even close to being the main focus... He isn't even heavily featured in their YouTube series.

Jericho is playin the role of the crafty legend and he does a pretty damn good job at it. Jericho through and through is a legend who has reinvented himself a billion times and gotten over every single time. He’s arguably a top 10 all around performer of all time so I would make sense to get the ball rolling with him as their first champion. As Brock has showed, simply holding the title doesn’t necessarily make you the focus of the show


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Name recognition for a starting promotion is really important and Jericho gives AEW that.

But he's not in this position (of probably being their first champ and one of their main fixtures) only because of name recognition. He's almost 50 but remains an incredible character, great on the mic and can still go in the ring. He's not some washed up veteran on his last legs, he's still an amazing talent.

If they're smart, they'll give him a lengthy run while preparing young talent to take the company to take them to another level in the near future.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Build on a guy who is a well known name first.. then get ahead with less known/younger guys. It has nothing to do with Jericho needing the title or whatever you guys are talking about. 

You create stars by having them feud with your biggest name. It makes the most business sense to have him win the title first and get it out of the way. Then build babyfaces.. and feuds around him for a solid main event competition.


----------



## Phee (Apr 7, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> Build on a guy who is a well known name first.. then get ahead with less known/younger guys. It has nothing to do with Jericho needing the title or whatever you guys are talking about.
> 
> You create stars by having them feud with your biggest name. It makes the most business sense to have him win the title first and get it out of the way. Then build babyfaces.. and feuds around him for a solid main event competition.


Because that worked wonders for TNA in 2002 with Jeff Jarrett as champion right?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Wrestling fans are the most clueless people on earth


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Phee said:


> Because that worked wonders for TNA in 2002 with Jeff Jarrett as champion right?


Jarrett won NWA title and kept it for the longest time.. because he owned the company. If Cody/Omega/YBs did it and kept it for years.. then yes.. your comparison would have been valid. Right now.. not so much.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Phee said:


> Because that worked wonders for TNA in 2002 with Jeff Jarrett as champion right?


Lol are you comparing Jarrett to Jericho... these guys arent even close. 

Tell where where they’d go after putting the belt on the least known guy in the Elite? It would kill Page as a future star since theres like 4-5 guys hotter than him in the promotion right now. What kind of run would he have with guys like Mox or Omega inevitably waiting to take the title from him


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The logic is simple.  You have a brand-new company that's just starting out on TV and needs a "hook" to draw people in. Jericho, is by far their most well-known name and is considered to be a legend in the business by many. And he's the guy who most fans would have the best chance of having her of, etc.

So having him as champion when they debut on TV gives them the best chance of maybe drawing in some more casual eyes/lapsed WWE fans. Meanwhile, you build up younger guys and then they go over heel Jericho later on to get the rub.


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

You are right about somethings, but I think many people will disagree with


> and never drew a dime in WWE


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Is not even the main focus right now.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Was Jericho/Owens the last properly enjoyable feud from start to finish? Arguable I suppose, but even so that was all on Jericho. Within recent memory he also got the word 'it' over just to see if he could. He may be less tight around the torso than he used to be but he's still pretty tonk for a fairly small guy.

Plus if you want legitimacy in your wrestlers' looks then stop marking for bodybuilder physiques as those guys can't really fight. Look at the UFC, Daniel Cormier is fatter than Jericho.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Phee said:


> AEW is already starting to feel like WCW and TNA by having Chris Jericho be the main focus of the promotion. The fucking guy is in his 50's and looks horrible. He has a massive beer belly, is in terrible shape, and never drew a dime in WWE, and yet THIS is the poster boy of the fucking company. He's declined tremendously in the ring as well. It's bullshit and Jericho has always been insanely overrated.


Your credibility was already ruined on the second and third sentence but anyhow you do realize that most of the talent in the AEW roster is still young and in their Prime right? Btw...since u want to speak about older people I think the other company that you're probably also fan of has way many older people that are headlining and hogging up. How about young grey haired Shane o Mac? Or them 2 youngsters who recently headlined of Goldberg vs Taker? Anyhow, age isnt an issue persay..it varies person to person. Flair still had some descent shit even within a decade or so ago. Jericho could do promo circles in his sleep around many of today's younger stars.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

AEW has had ONE SHOW.

Seriously, at least wait until they are on TNT and have a lengthy run before you make judgement calls.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Deadhead said:


> AEW has had ONE SHOW.
> 
> Seriously, at least wait until they are on TNT and have a lengthy run before you make judgement calls.


Nah, with 'judgment calls' like he's already made, he should just stop making them altogether. :heyman6


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*In-ring Jericho is running at 60%, outside of that .. he's running at 100%.*


----------



## Phee (Apr 7, 2019)

Deadhead said:


> AEW has had ONE SHOW.
> 
> Seriously, at least wait until they are on TNT and have a lengthy run before you make judgement calls.


They've had two shows and a third one already announced.

If I'm new to wrestling and I see an old, fat, drunken, slob as the centerpiece of the company, more than likely I'm not going to be interested. Jericho should be not be in a top position in AEW. It's that simple.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Jericho is the main reason why I started to get interest in AEW. By the way, he is the best heel in the whole wrestling world right now.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Phee said:


> Deadhead said:
> 
> 
> > AEW has had ONE SHOW.
> ...


AEW sold out All Out in 15 minutes with Jericho in the main event so you're in the minority when it comes to not being interested. 

Nobody is saying Jericho should be the main guy for the long term but he is legitimising AEW in the eyes of the casual fan, and in the eyes of TV executives. No TV Channel is bending over backwards for a wrestling show in a prime spot featuring Kenny Omega as the main guy, or else NJPW would have had bigger success when they began making in roads in America. But a wrestling show with Kenny as a top guy featuring Jericho is going to be in demand, made clear with the early successes AEW is having.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Phee said:


> It's not bait, it's fact. You're trying to create a new product as an alternative to the WWE and present yourself as hip and cool. You don't accomplish that by having your FOTC be a washed up, 50 year old, with an evident drinking problem, and a huge sagging beer belly and fat drooping from the sides of his tights.


Jericho matches with Kenny,Naito and Okada blows any WWE Main Roster match from the past 5 years. So yeah, it's a bait.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

WWE's FOTC is a woman who calls herself "the man".









And speaking about Jericho. He is not the FOTC. He is the main villain. And that's the great thing. 

Who will be AEW's FOTC? The guy who beats Chris Jericho.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Jericho is their biggest name. He'll bring in more fans than anyone else they have, so makes perfect sense for him to be first champion.


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

JAROTO said:


> WWE's FOTC is a woman who calls herself "the man".


The young up and comer Shane McMahon is looking more like WWE's top dog.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Phee,I always read your rants and I kinda get a kick out of you. For some inexplicable reason you put everyone and everything on blast. Charlotte one day,Becky the next and now Jericho. No one's safe.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Chris Jericho as world champion is the best option. Recognizable name for TV debut, and the perfect heel for everyone else to chase.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Phee said:


> AEW is already starting to feel like WCW and TNA by having Chris Jericho be the main focus of the promotion. The fucking guy is in his 50's and looks horrible. He has a massive beer belly, is in terrible shape, and never drew a dime in WWE, and yet THIS is the poster boy of the fucking company. He's declined tremendously in the ring as well. It's bullshit and Jericho has always been insanely overrated.



It's a new start up company with a lot of wrestlers from Japan or Indies that a lot of people never heard of. Having Jericho in the ring with these gives them credibility. Other wise they would just be like say ROH with wrestlers as champions people don't know and on TNT.



First of all Jericho is 48 and two years ago he was one of the most over guys on WWE roster with his list. Heck he beat Kevin Owens just a few months after he lost Universal Title. Not to mention Jericho at his age is still solid in the ring. Yes he's not what he was or at top level. But hes not bad like most guys at older age are. For example Foley/Sting were much worse 10 years ago feuding over TNA title. 



So now people will tune in and see Jericho and say oh I know him. Then say oh he's wrestling Hangman Page, that guys cool. Same thing goes for Kenny Omega. A lot of WWE fans will turn on the channel and say oh hey there's Dean Ambrose being called Jon Moxley. Then they will say oh that's Kenny Omega I heard that name before.



In a year or so the company will likely use Jericho to put over a lot of talent. But for right now he and Jon Moxley give these AEW wrestlers credibility with WWE audience. It's same thing say ECW did making Terry Funk World Champ trying to get some of WCW or WWE audience. So doing this with Jericho makes perfect sense right now. WCW and TNA problem is they did it with a bunch of old guys at top of the card and weren't start up companies anymore. Now if AEW is doing this 3 or 4 years from now with old wrestlers. Then I can see complaining. But guys like Hangman Page, MJF, Moxley, Cody, Pac and Omega are all young or early to mid 30s.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

Ok fantasy booking (my favourite). If Jericho is the first aew champion, who is his first challenger?? They have left the door open for Moxley, Cody and of course Omega. I think they should strike while the iron is hot with Moxley. I am not a huge fan of shuffling the belt for talent to talent but Moxley has exploded the past month.


----------



## StillReal2MeDammit (Aug 26, 2014)

Im not making any judgments yet


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Ok fantasy booking (my favourite). If Jericho is the first aew champion, who is his first challenger?? They have left the door open for Moxley, Cody and of course Omega. I think they should strike while the iron is hot with Moxley. I am not a huge fan of shuffling the belt for talent to talent but Moxley has exploded the past month.


I say the title should go from Jericho (who feuds with Page, Cody, and perhaps Omega again. They could Jericho a stable of misfits like Sunny Daze and Darby Allin to fight against the Elite founding fathers). Then Mox as the lone wolf tweener finally “saves” AEW from Jericho and his group. This gives him fuel for his rivalry with Omega with Mox claiming that Omega and the other Elite guys couldnt get the job done and it took him to save their company from Jericho. Then after a decent run Mox should drop it to Omega. During Omega’s reign the Elite should implode with Cody getting corrupted by his power and branching off with his nightmare family group (MJF should be set up to be the breakout star of the group) which culminates in Cody dethroning Omega. Then hopefully after a decent run Page is established/over enough to be in position to take the belt from Cody.

That right there could be the first 2-3 years of the promotion... giving plenty of time to build new contenders (MJF & Page should be priorities), sign more guys (I’m really hoping they can grab Jacob Fatu) and establish a respectable initial lineage for the AEW title.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

StillReal2MeDammit said:


> Im not making any judgments yet


This is best to do. I actually do get OP's point, BUT they don't have any mainstream recognizable guys. Jericho fits the bill since fans will remember him from the Attitude Era.

Attitude Era. That is the problem, but that is another thread completely.

The Attitude Era became a thing because Hogan and WCW were recognizable first with the NWO. Hogan helped legitimize the "New Generation" in Razor and Diesel who were NOT drawing as Hogan did when he was in the WWF.

The problem is Jericho was never a huge draw who could change the tide. They have to take it nice and slow, but at the same time they got to do things with a bang to get people to notice them.

So far, they have done a decent job. We shall see though come September when the real test comes.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

ObsoleteMule said:


> NXTSUPERFAN said:
> 
> 
> > Ok fantasy booking (my favourite). If Jericho is the first aew champion, who is his first challenger?? They have left the door open for Moxley, Cody and of course Omega. I think they should strike while the iron is hot with Moxley. I am not a huge fan of shuffling the belt for talent to talent but Moxley has exploded the past month.
> ...


This is actually what I had in mind. Something very similar. I love the idea.


----------



## ScottishPsychopath (May 25, 2019)

Right is this not the part when the OP starts going on about "indy geeks", "vanilla midgets", "flippy guys" and how Roman Reigns is the answer to all of wrestling's problems but it's because of "da smarks" that he isn't a megastar like The Rock and Austin???


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ScottishPsychopath said:


> Right is this not the part when the OP starts going on about "indy geeks", "vanilla midgets", "flippy guys" and how Roman Reigns is the answer to all of wrestling's problems but it's because of "da smarks" that he isn't a megastar like The Rock and Austin???


His a Lesnar mark not reigns mark. Oh and KO. Yet he makes fat jokes about Jericho


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Cool Dad is a "name" being used to bring eyes to the company. As soon as they're established in a year, he fucks back off to his shitty band and WWE.


----------



## Phee (Apr 7, 2019)

TommyWCECM said:


> ScottishPsychopath said:
> 
> 
> > Right is this not the part when the OP starts going on about "indy geeks", "godly wrestlers", "flippy guys" and how Roman Reigns is the answer to all of wrestling's problems but it's because of "da smarks" that he isn't a megastar like The Rock and Austin???
> ...


Kevin Owens is a legitimate badass and one of the toughest guys in wrestling. Jericho is not. He's such an old, out of shape slob. Big difference.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I'm not a AEW fan(not a hater either) but I'm just glad to see he is still healthy and can make a living doing what he is obviously still passionate about, and based on past actions he is definitely a guy that would eat a pin if it makes someone else look better for it, they are just establishing him as a big deal so that when he does lose to someone it is a big deal.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

Phee said:


> TommyWCECM said:
> 
> 
> > ScottishPsychopath said:
> ...


Wait Owens is a bad ass?? Why do you say that?? Jericho is well know for calling guys out and fighting guys who are twice his size?? Both Goldberg and lesnar have had to step to jericho


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Phee said:


> Kevin Owens is a legitimate badass and one of the toughest guys in wrestling. Jericho is not. He's such an old, out of shape slob. Big difference.


Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't Jericho take down Goldberg and also train in the hart dungeon which is one of the toughest places in wrestling? 

Does that not prove his toughness credentials or were Bret and Lance storm severely downplaying the dungeon? And did he only beat goldberg to a standstill due to Goldberg being nice ?


----------



## ScottishPsychopath (May 25, 2019)

TommyWCECM said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't Jericho take down Goldberg and also train in the hart dungeon which is one of the toughest places in wrestling?
> 
> Does that not prove his toughness credentials or were Bret and Lance storm severely downplaying the dungeon? And did he only beat goldberg to a standstill due to Goldberg being nice ?


The OP is more than likely a Smarkbusters Stan, and those two creeps always shat on the Dungeon. So you're wasting your time bringing it up as a way to prove Jericho's toughness.
Yeah, but Jericho took down Goldberg with ease and kept him down with ease as well.
I've never heard any stories about Kevin Owens being a legit tough guy.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The money is in the chase. Jericho's already talking a ton and giving himself all of the credit for how well they're doing. Give him the title, let his ego get worse and worse, and then let someone take the title off him. Throw in that he's the most recognizable name they have and it makes sense.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Jericho can get a fucking clipboard over with crowds, and the Japanese fans have been hot for him consistently.

He's still got it. Now long-term should they build around him, no of course not. But to start off with to get eyes on the product and then build someone else up to take him down, yeah sure.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't like it, don't watch. They seem to be doing pretty good business so far without your viewership


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

JAROTO said:


> Jericho is the main reason why I started to get interest in AEW. By the way, he is the best heel in the whole wrestling world right now.


Same. Haven't watched weekly wrestling since Jericho left. I've given AEW a shot because of him and I've since become a fan of many of their other wrestlers


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Wait Owens is a bad ass?? Why do you say that?? Jericho is well know for calling guys out and fighting guys who are twice his size?? Both Goldberg and lesnar have had to step to jericho


I'm sure OP will get back to you promptly about why you are totally not correct. :eyeroll2


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Makes perfect sense when you see the positive attention Jericho brought to njpw


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Phee said:


> They've had two shows and a third one already announced.
> 
> If I'm new to wrestling and I see an old, fat, drunken, slob as the centerpiece of the company, more than likely I'm not going to be interested. Jericho should be not be in a top position in AEW. It's that simple.


Except they aren't going for new fans currently. They are trying to get the old fans back. Everyone that has been a wrestling fan since about 96 will know who Chris Jericho is. WWE has lost about 3 mil fans tuning into Raw since the AE. They are the target.


----------



## Phee (Apr 7, 2019)

TommyWCECM said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't Jericho take down Goldberg and also train in the hart dungeon which is one of the toughest places in wrestling?
> 
> Does that not prove his toughness credentials or were Bret and Lance storm severely downplaying the dungeon? And did he only beat goldberg to a standstill due to Goldberg being nice ?


That was 16 years ago dude. I liked the Jericho of 2003. The Jericho of 2019 is a fucking joke. Kevin Owens is the future and is one of the best in the world right now.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Credibility: shot to hell.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

nostalgia sells, that's why no-one minds Glacier or Dan Severn making cameos on the indy scene


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Jericho is fucking over 

/thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Pretty fkn obvious PR reasoning isn't it???

MAINSTREAM MARKETABILITY

Normal people who aren't wrestling marks actually know who he is....gives the company notoriety out the gates.


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

To answer ops question, Jericho isn't the focus, it's Omega. Jericho is there to get Kenny to a mainstream US audience and build the brand.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

At most I see him defending the title a couple of times at smaller shows like Fyter Fest. He's not going to have a lengthy reign. I doubt he even defends it once if he even wins at all, which isn't a guarantee.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

SyrusMX said:


> To answer ops question, Jericho isn't the focus, it's Omega. Jericho is there to get Kenny to a mainstream US audience and build the brand.


this.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Jericho has proven time and time again that he can reinvent his character, he can still work even in his 50s. 

He can't be that bad considering every major promotion in the world wanted him and has successfully headlined the biggest promotion in Asia and the hottest promotion in North America.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

OP how did you come to such a conclusion after one show? Lol this is definitely bait.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chris Jericho vs Adam Page for the first belt is just stupid as hell. I mean the first champion is either going to be an over the hill 50 year old vet being who can't keep up with the talent in ring, or a guy who's only in the main event because he's close friends with the higher up. They're doing a lot right from production, promoting, and DoN was enjoyable. But they're lucky they have goodwill with hardcore fans, because this is the type of shit that'd normally be killed. 

The first champion should've been Omega plain and simple. This is them making a WWE style mistake of fucking up something that was way too simple, out of the gate. They silliest part is they're doing Omega vs Moxley anyway, but instead of for the prestige of being the first champ, it's for basic you attacked me.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Omega ABSOLUTELY should not have been the first champion. The money in Omega is in the chase, and that chase should be built up through television. Omega was at his hottest during his 2 year IWGP title chase in New Japan, and it kind of mellowed out after he won the title(not to say his reign was bad, but definitely not as epic as the chase).

Jericho should win the title, fuck the talk of him being old and washed up, his character work is top notch, and he still is having good matches, guys like Undertaker, Goldberg, Batista even Triple H these days are washed up. Jericho's body of work over the last 18 months has been incredible, the match against Omega, the matches against Naito, Omega match at DoN was good too. The Okada match wasn't amazing, but it was still good.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Chris Jericho vs Adam Page for the first belt is just stupid as hell. I mean the first champion is either going to be an over the hill 50 year old vet being who can't keep up with the talent in ring, or a guy who's only in the main event because he's close friends with the higher up. They're doing a lot right from production, promoting, and DoN was enjoyable. But they're lucky they have goodwill with hardcore fans, because this is the type of shit that'd normally be killed.
> 
> The first champion should've been Omega plain and simple. This is them making a WWE style mistake of fucking up something that was way too simple, out of the gate. They silliest part is they're doing Omega vs Moxley anyway, but instead of for the prestige of being the first champ, it's for basic you attacked me.


You’re overthinking it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Omega ABSOLUTELY should not have been the first champion. The money in Omega is in the chase, and that chase should be built up through television. Omega was at his hottest during his 2 year IWGP title chase in New Japan, and it kind of mellowed out after he won the title(not to say his reign was bad, but definitely not as epic as the chase).
> 
> Jericho should win the title, fuck the talk of him being old and washed up, his character work is top notch, and he still is having good matches, guys like Undertaker, Goldberg, Batista even Triple H these days are washed up. Jericho's body of work over the last 18 months has been incredible, the match against Omega, the matches against Naito, Omega match at DoN was good too. The Okada match wasn't amazing, but it was still good.


That's because NJPW fucking ruined Omega and Naito's momentum because they had to push Okada. Them aside Omega should be first AEW champ because that's making a real statement about it being a real alternative and being something different and fresh. If I'm not a hardcore wrestling fan that's itching for any wrestling I can find, why would I stop to see a Jericho who's best days are clearly behind them. 

The money is in not having viewers first view of your champion being an old Jericho. Jericho is just as washed up as the guys you mentioned. He can't keep up with anybody he's wrestling. The only difference between Jericho and the guys you named is Jericho has always been a hardcore favorite.



Bosnian21 said:


> You’re overthinking it.


Nah I'm calling it how it is. Neither Jericho nor Page should be their first champion ones too old and washed and the other isn't ready.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It's possible that TNT requested Jericho be the star they program around initially. He is familiar and he's got a good reputation with the hardcore audience that is going to provide a backbone for this thing. It's pretty smart to make him a focal point out the gate.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

He's entertaining and famous... :draper2


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Omega would have been a fine choice as the first champion. Page isn't ready and Jericho is Jericho, but they have options. I'm switching my brain off for this as best I can and just try and let them tell me a story.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

The fact of the matter is that Omega definitely should NOT be their first champion. Omega will certainly be the guy but he needs to be slowly introduced to the overall North American market. How do you do that? You feud him with the hottest wrestler in the industry in Moxley. People who dont know about Omega but know who 'Dean Ambrose' is are going to tune in to see what this is all about. Omega is a great worker but him as a wrestler is going to take time to get over with the mainstream audience. meanwhile Jericho is established and will be a major pillar as they go into TV. It makes the most sense to have him bring up Page in their matches to establish a full level of top teir talent for TV. You cant just give Omega winning away right away, it needs to be worked up to if he is going to be the guy. And while doing that yo need to bring up other guys so that he has competition to sell shows. Time will tell that this is the right approach


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Faces make better chasers than heels.

Heels typically make better champions than faces.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

Building him up lets someone else get over more by beating him.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

One simple fact, he has a better character than anyone in wwe and is a main stream leader in wreatling. He redefines himself every promotion he goes in.


Plus tonys a mark for him lol,so thats also a big one


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Kenny isn't as well known to Western fans. And they want to attract as many people to their product as possible to start with. Using this idea, it'd even make more sense to put the title on Moxley before Kenny TBH.

So let Kenny feud with Moxley, who IS known more to Western fans and build up his profile for awhile and THEN have him win the title.

Also it gets around the potential complaints of The Elite "only pushing themselves."


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rhetro said:


> The fact of the matter is that Omega definitely should NOT be their first champion. Omega will certainly be the guy but he needs to be slowly introduced to the overall North American market. How do you do that? You feud him with the hottest wrestler in the industry in Moxley. People who dont know about Omega but know who 'Dean Ambrose' is are going to tune in to see what this is all about. Omega is a great worker but him as a wrestler is going to take time to get over with the mainstream audience. meanwhile Jericho is established and will be a major pillar as they go into TV. It makes the most sense to have him bring up Page in their matches to establish a full level of top teir talent for TV. You cant just give Omega winning away right away, it needs to be worked up to if he is going to be the guy. And while doing that yo need to bring up other guys so that he has competition to sell shows. Time will tell that this is the right approach


It's a silly approach because if Jericho is your first champion you're telling folk "hey this 50 year old who's past his prime is the best one on our roster". If I've never watched wrestling the dad bod guy barely keeping up probably isn't the ideal champion to present. If I'm an old fan who's truly out of the wrestling bubble is dad bod Jericho who isn't as good as I remember, who's the champion no less really a great look?


You want to show people how new and different you are you go full steam ahead out the gates with Omega. You do that by presenting and showing why he's considered one of the best, if not the best professional wrestlers in the world. You don't do that buy immediately establishing in your company where wins and losses matter, that this Jericho is better than Omega. 

Jericho has his place and I agree he can bring up Page. It being for the belt is when I think it's silly. If Jericho is truly a draw, he doesn't need the belt first title match should've been Omega vs Moxley plain and simple.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

The message is simple. 

Even Jericho that was the face of WWE and one of the most known superstars moved to AEW. 

We are talking about a guy that his net worth is 18 million dollars and has more than 3 Million followers in twitter and Instagram. Ofc the appeal is there, only a fool can't see it.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Garbage post. Jericho is a star and brings eyes to the product. He’s one of the reasons I’m watching


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Brollins said:


> The message is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has 3 million followers on Twitter and I'm sure just as much on Instagram. Yet not one of the AEW videos about DoN on YouTube pages directly connected to the company have over a million views. So if he can't even bring them a million views on YouTube how many folk do you think will be turning in on TV because Jericho is there?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Asuka842 said:


> Kenny isn't as well known to Western fans. And they want to attract as many people to their product as possible to start with. Using this idea, it'd even make more sense to put the title on Moxley before Kenny TBH.
> 
> So let Kenny feud with Moxley, who IS known more to Western fans and build up his profile for awhile and THEN have him win the title.
> 
> Also it gets around the potential complaints of The Elite "only pushing themselves."


 firstable no one gives a fuck about people complaining about the elite being pushed. If people dont watch wrestling for its quality but are more worried about backstage shit, then they can fuck off. 
Secondly you are overestimating how over Moxley is. The western wrestling fanbase , is just an hardcore fanbase. That's it only 2 millions people watch raw, the wrestling fanbase has diminished to a point where its incredible, most are lapsed fans. And omega is hell well known to the western hardcore fanbase. That's the reason why they were selling out arenas in the west with him. Because they are a draw among the western fanbase( which is at this point an hardcore fanbase) 
I can understand the decision of giving Moxley the win but people acting like it needs to happen because he is some super popular dude is ridiculous. None of these guys except Y2j is a mainstream name. Period 
Should Moxley win? Certainly 
Is it because of his popularity? Fuck no, it's because they want omega to do the chase because he is phenomenal at it and it's an important part to establish him as the fave of the company. The same way njpw had him do the chase so when he became champ he gave that "best in the world aura"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

He's a known star and a commodity in the wrestling business, and considering AEW has to lean predominantly on unknowns, its good to have him around to kind of rub off on everybody and make it feel bigger. 

He's not a Rock level star or anything like that, but he lends a little more credibility to the proceedings, and that prevents AEW from being perceived as an Indy with a budget, at least for now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jericho is THE focus?

News to me. Sure he is part of the focus. But last I checked, for a company that's only 1 show old for crying out loud, there putting just as much focus on guys like Omega, Mox, Cody, The Bucks, MJF, Hangman. etc.

Jericho is a big name in the wrestling world to help them establish some credibility plus he's established himself away from WWE the last 2 years in Japan and now in AEW. It's not like he's still trotting out the list or wearing a suit or screaming "C'mon Baby!" He's made the effort to reinvent himself.

So there's really nothing wrong with what they're doing.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

patpat said:


> firstable no one gives a fuck about people complaining about the elite being pushed. If people dont watch wrestling for its quality but are more worried about backstage shit, then they can fuck off.
> Secondly you are overestimating how over Moxley is. The western wrestling fanbase , is just an hardcore fanbase. That's it only 2 millions people watch raw, the wrestling fanbase has diminished to a point where its incredible, most are lapsed fans. And omega is hell well known to the western hardcore fanbase. That's the reason why they were selling out arenas in the west with him. Because they are a draw among the western fanbase( which is at this point an hardcore fanbase)
> I can understand the decision of giving Moxley the win but people acting like it needs to happen because he is some super popular dude is ridiculous. None of these guys except Y2j is a mainstream name. Period
> Should Moxley win? Certainly
> Is it because of his popularity? Fuck no, it's because they want omega to do the chase because he is phenomenal at it and it's an important part to establish him as the fave of the company. The same way njpw had him do the chase so when he became champ he gave that "best in the world aura"


What was the biggest venue that Omega sold out in the US?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > firstable no one gives a fuck about people complaining about the elite being pushed. If people dont watch wrestling for its quality but are more worried about backstage shit, then they can fuck off.
> ...


 the G1 San Francisco, 2018 was around 2018.
Ps : inb4 anything its impossible to know even how Moxley can sell, maybe he can sell more than when he was doing in the us because he is unrestricted, maybe not. Thing is, in wwe the show rarely sell out due to the talent but due to the wwe machine. 
And again I still insist that people arguing that anyone bar Jericho in that roster as mainstream popularity is just daydreaming.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

patpat said:


> the G1 San Francisco, 2018 was around 2018.
> Ps : inb4 anything its impossible to know even how Moxley can sell, maybe he can sell more than when he was doing in the us because he is unrestricted, maybe not. Thing is, in wwe the show rarely sell out due to the talent but due to the wwe machine.
> And again I still insist that people arguing that anyone bar Jericho in that roster as mainstream popularity is just daydreaming.


That wasn't a sell out. They had an attendance of 6000 in a venue that was set up to seat 10K people. 

Jericho is more well known because he was a part of the hottest period of wrestling ever, but at this moment in time, Moxley is their hottest star.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > the G1 San Francisco, 2018 was around 2018.
> ...


indeed the previous year was the one that did well. 
Jericho is their biggest star period, that's what I said. Dont care about the reason bro.......
course Moxley is their hottest star, because the "hot" star is heavily relying on a buzz. And Moxley is their latest big name, went straight from the wwe to a rival promotion. And ended the last show on top crashing at the end of their main event. How is he not supposed to be their hottest star? In fact I do agree with it. That was never my point to begin with :lol 
But being hot and being the mega popular guy that people are selling me is two thing. Moxley isnt mainstream hence he is well known in the wrestling community which is basically a hardcore audience at this point. That's my point. 
Ps : I had every show done in the us with the numbers, but I'll look for them and certainly post them.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

I guess you did not watch Omega v. Jericho... Both times!

AEW needs big names to bring people to watch. Why do you think the NJPW world had a 40% increase for the run up to Wrestle Kingdom 12?? 

But hey he doesn't draw... :heston


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

patpat said:


> indeed the previous year was the one that did well.
> Jericho is their biggest star period, that's what I said. Dont care about the reason bro.......
> course Moxley is their hottest star, because the "hot" star is heavily relying on a buzz. And Moxley is their latest big name, went straight from the wwe to a rival promotion. And ended the last show on top crashing at the end of their main event. How is he not supposed to be their hottest star? In fact I do agree with it. That was never my point to begin with :lol
> But being hot and being the mega popular guy that people are selling me is two thing. Moxley isnt mainstream hence he is well known in the wrestling community which is basically a hardcore audience at this point. That's my point.
> Ps : I had every show done in the us with the numbers, but I'll look for them and certainly post them.


Yes, the one from 2017 was a sellout, but they only had 2300 people. It was a small venue.

It's not Omega's fault. He just simply has not been exposed to a big American audience, until now.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > indeed the previous year was the one that did well.
> ...


and that was the point that they could sell more , which was right when they sold out all in but it doesnt count because the event in itself/the concept sold the event. Same for double or nothing and all out was sold out for the same reason, the success of DON, they hype, the good news about it , the critical acclaim and the quality of the show. Which was ALSO my point. So far none of them are a draw except Y2j and omega in the us. Am I saying Moxley isnt ? Fuck no ( which is why this conversation was useless to begin with) I am saying when someone is just out of the awe we cant use his wwe feats to establish him as a draw/guy that sell because in wwe the brand itself is the draw. Which was my point when people started saying Moxley was a huge draw, I said no we dont know. Because we cant use his wwe feats. Which were basically the wwe brand drawing the events. 
How was that difficult to understand? I dont know. At this point even cody is proved a draw. No matter how small he draws, as for someone like moey we cant know YET because we cant take the wwe drawing and attributing it to a star.( except guys like the rock stone cold or cena). 
And AEW is following the wwe path, its the idea, the concept of aew and the way they present themselves that draws. ( plus the period we are in)


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

patpat said:


> and that was the point that they could sell more , which was right when they sold out all in but it doesnt count because the event in itself/the concept sold the event. Same for double or nothing and all out was sold out for the same reason, the success of DON, they hype, the good news about it , the critical acclaim and the quality of the show. Which was ALSO my point. So far none of them are a draw except Y2j and omega in the us. Am I saying Moxley isnt ? Fuck no ( which is why this conversation was useless to begin with) I am saying when someone is just out of the awe we cant use his wwe feats to establish him as a draw/guy that sell because in wwe the brand itself is the draw. Which was my point when people started saying Moxley was a huge draw, I said no we dont know. Because we cant use his wwe feats. Which were basically the wwe brand drawing the events.
> How was that difficult to understand? I dont know. At this point even cody is proved a draw. No matter how small he draws, as for someone like moey we cant know YET because we cant take the wwe drawing and attributing it to a star.( except guys like the rock stone cold or cena).
> And AEW is following the wwe path, its the idea, the concept of aew and the way they present themselves that draws. ( plus the period we are in)


If the discussion was about who would be a better champion, from a business perspective, then the correct answer would be Jericho followed by Moxley. These are the two that would bring a much bigger following with them than anyone else on the roster, by a wide margin. The people in charge seem to be well aware of this. If they thought making Omega the champion right off the bat would have been a profitable idea, they would have put him over Jericho, since he's younger.

Omega will be a champion, for sure, but from a business standpoint, it makes much more sense to first put the title on the guys with the much bigger fanbases. Omega will be built up in the meantime.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > and that was the point that they could sell more , which was right when they sold out all in but it doesnt count because the event in itself/the concept sold the event. Same for double or nothing and all out was sold out for the same reason, the success of DON, they hype, the good news about it , the critical acclaim and the quality of the show. Which was ALSO my point. So far none of them are a draw except Y2j and omega in the us. Am I saying Moxley isnt ? Fuck no ( which is why this conversation was useless to begin with) I am saying when someone is just out of the awe we cant use his wwe feats to establish him as a draw/guy that sell because in wwe the brand itself is the draw. Which was my point when people started saying Moxley was a huge draw, I said no we dont know. Because we cant use his wwe feats. Which were basically the wwe brand drawing the events.
> ...


 the initial plan according to Dave was to make omega their first ever aew champion after him beating pac. But the pac thing made it go woosp.
And I fundamentally disagree putting the title on every wwe guy that were in the wwe main event first because"well they are stars" is tna level of bullshit. And I stand by this even if they do it. From a business perspective building future stars and not relying on ex wwe guys' popularity is the way to go. Which they are perfectly doing by putting y2j against a young lion in Page. Then what if another big wwe guy like balor comes they also put the title on him next because "lol he was already popular in wwe"? M'yeah thank you 
Long term booking creating stars is the way, dont put the title on people just because they were wwe guys one after the other, in a short term business perspective that the good way. Long term? I dont think so 
If y2j is the first champion putting the title on Moxley next is basically putting the title on every big wwe guys that you have, so no I wouldn't support that and it would be very tna-like for me. 
But if y2j isnt the first champion, then putting the title on Moxley next is a no brainer then. Thinking long term is the way they should go for me. 



> Omega will be a champion, for sure, but from a business standpoint, it makes much more sense to first put the title on the guys with the much bigger fanbases. Omega will be built up in the meantime.


 yeah in other words put the title on every ex wwe main eventer you have. Isnt that the same shit people crap on tna for doing? :lol 
From a business perspective build you own star quickly. Omega hangman and mjf are their non-wwe guys that have main event written all over them with omega already being a main event name. Building them as fast as possible and putting the title on them is the way. Not throwing your title on every wwe guy because "they have a big fanbase" you write to create new stars not to make the fanbase of an ex wwe guy happy because their favourite who was mistreated is now champ
I still think giving your top title to two wwe guys back to back is a terrible idea.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

patpat said:


> the initial plan according to Dave was to make omega their first ever aew champion after him beating pac. But the pac thing made it go woosp.
> And I fundamentally disagree putting the title on every wwe guy that were in the wwe main event first because"well they are stars" is tna level of bullshit. And I stand by this even if they do it. From a business perspective building future stars and not relying on ex wwe guys' popularity is the way to go. Which they are perfectly doing by putting y2j against a young lion in Page. Then what if another big wwe guy like balor comes they also put the title on him next because "lol he was already popular in wwe"? M'yeah thank you
> Long term booking creating stars is the way, dont put the title on people just because they were wwe guys one after the other, in a short term business perspective that the good way. Long term? I dont think so
> If y2j is the first champion putting the title on Moxley next is basically putting the title on every big wwe guys that you have, so no I wouldn't support that and it would be very tna-like for me.
> ...


There's only two ex-WWE guys, and they actually happen to be great. It's not like we're talking about 10 ex-WWE guys with no talent and putting the title on them _just_ because they were in WWE. It makes sense, when you're trying to get a new promotion off the ground, to feature your biggest stars above everyone else. You build new stars by first securing a large audience, and then having your established stars putting over the other guys.

If we were talking about someone like PAC, then I wouldn't even make him champion at all. Ever. Regardless of the fact that he was in WWE.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > the initial plan according to Dave was to make omega their first ever aew champion after him beating pac. But the pac thing made it go woosp.
> ...


 and to build new stars you dont need to put the title on the wwe guys. Again, if you want to put the title on Moxley give it to hangman who then beat y2j and then you send Moxley to haunt his fucking soul into the abyss to take the title. He is a tweener he can do both heel and face. 
If you put the title on y2j, let omega do the chase, they have an history together and then end their trilogy.
There is only 2 wwe guys and putting the title on the two of them back to back prove exactly that you are just doing tna writing. You only have two of them and you immediately start putting your title on wwe guys only, it's a very bad look. 
When you want to create stars, you do it immediately you dont put your titles on wwe guys first and then when you are done putting your title on the wwe guys you have then start to use it to hype your homegrown guy. 
That's my point, doing a Moxley vs y2j is pretty meh. Either Moxley vs hangman or y2j vs omega at least for me.
Dont start sending that all rotten tna message all over again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho on the mic unhinged overrides pretty much anything ive heard in the last year on the mic from any talent of that other big company.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> He has 3 million followers on Twitter and I'm sure just as much on Instagram. Yet not one of the AEW videos about DoN on YouTube pages directly connected to the company have over a million views. So if he can't even bring them a million views on YouTube how many folk do you think will be turning in on TV because Jericho is there?


https://youtu.be/iCyxT-LKfO0

Basically at 1 million views, with Jericho as the featured part of the video. AEW’s highest viewed video.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bosnian21 said:


> https://youtu.be/iCyxT-LKfO0
> 
> 
> 
> Basically at 1 million views, with Jericho as the featured part of the video. AEW’s highest viewed video.


But again while I don't think Jericho is a bad addition to the roster. I don't think he's going to draw enough to justify him possibly being first champ. I think it'll be similar to Brock now, where he's not really the draw he's talked up to be. 

I mean we all know Truth isn't on the same level as Jericho as a star, yet his videos with the 24/7 title are multiple times bigger. That's why too me it just makes more sense to come out the gate with Omega vs Moxley for the title with Moxley winning since nobody is a substantial draw. Or hell in hindsight maybe even having Jericho vs Omega 2 for the title at DoN and using that as a notch in Kenny's belt.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> But again while I don't think Jericho is a bad addition to the roster. I don't think he's going to draw enough to justify him possibly being first champ. I think it'll be similar to Brock now, where he's not really the draw he's talked up to be.
> 
> I mean we all know Truth isn't on the same level as Jericho as a star, yet his videos with the 24/7 title are multiple times bigger. That's why too me it just makes more sense to come out the gate with Omega vs Moxley for the title with Moxley winning since nobody is a substantial draw. Or hell in hindsight maybe even having Jericho vs Omega 2 for the title at DoN and using that as a notch in Kenny's belt.


Yeah Moxley vs Omega for the title would certainly have been better. Thing is they only signed Moxley about a month before the PPV I believe so maybe they were hesitant to change the outcomes so close to the PPV?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bosnian21 said:


> Yeah Moxley vs Omega for the title would certainly have been better. Thing is they only signed Moxley about a month before the PPV I believe so maybe they were hesitant to change the outcomes so close to the PPV?


I think that would've been the perfect change when PAC dropped out.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Bosnian21 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah Moxley vs Omega for the title would certainly have been better. Thing is they only signed Moxley about a month before the PPV I believe so maybe they were hesitant to change the outcomes so close to the PPV?
> ...


Moxley vs Omega is a better match, but Jericho vs Page for the title feels right. Especially if the plan is to have Jericho becoming the first champion.

Jericho as heel champion brings many possibilities. The chase for the title would be very interesting with him holding the title.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

He's a household name. How is this even a thread?


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Hea the biggest name they have and it would be good business to have Moxley or Omega chase the world title and have one them eventually win it. No question in my mind that Jericho should be the first AEW world champion.


----------



## Phee (Apr 7, 2019)

Ultron said:


> He's a household name. How is this even a thread?


He's a 50 year old slob with a beer belly. That's not the right kind of person to build your company around.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Phee said:


> He's a 50 year old slob with a beer belly. That's not the right kind of person to build your company around.


Well then good thing they’re not building the company around him. 

He’s 48 btw, and still more over than anyone in the WWE and still puts on great matches.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> He has 3 million followers on Twitter and I'm sure just as much on Instagram. Yet not one of the AEW videos about DoN on YouTube pages directly connected to the company have over a million views. So if he can't even bring them a million views on YouTube how many folk do you think will be turning in on TV because Jericho is there?


What a nerd. Isn't this thread about Jericho himself? He creates buzz and brings credibility to the table.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Brollins said:


> What a nerd. Isn't this thread about Jericho himself? He creates buzz and brings credibility to the table.


nerd? You're the one who brought up his social media following. AEW is built off of using social media, yet having the buzz and credibility of Jericho isn't even getting them to crack a million views even in videos with him. Which kind of makes the whole "well Jericho has all these followers on social media that will follow him" comment you made pointless.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Y2J is a wrestling god. Best promo man in wrestling other than the rock in last 20 years. Debate over I'm afraid.


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

because he's a mainstream name.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

If you've been watching arq sofar you would know. Which makes me think you have not. The guys got one of the much better characters going in wrestling today te inventing himself playing avery good heel


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> If you've been watching arq sofar you would know. Which makes me think you have not. The guys got one of the much better characters going in wrestling today te inventing himself playing avery good heel


I wouldn't say Jericho reinvented himself. New wardrobe sure. But the last time he truly reinvented himself is when he wore the suit and got serious. This is just typical insanely huge ego heel Jericho


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Chris Jericho is only 48 :shrug


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think Jericho is a great signing for AEW. The known name that brings then much needed exposure.

That said.....I have ZERO interest in him being the champion of the organization. Hoping and praying to every god there is that Hangman wins the title.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

His name. 

Maybe he can cut some good promos and help create some good angles.

Definitely not his work rate anymore.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Jericho needs to be to AEW what Terry Funk was to early ECW: the guy who goes through the locker room putting people over to make them and legitimize them.

Some of them are complete unknowns except to truly hardcore indie fans. Some of them are known to non-casuals who are into the indie scene. But apart from Jericho, Cody and Mox, they aren’t known to casuals and you’re going to have to find that broader audience to make it on television.


----------

